# How Strong Are You When You Get Angry?



## addle1618

Focusing on hate can make one achieve great things.:angry:


----------



## roxtehproxy

It really does spark up the little demon inside of you though, boosting your agility by 31, evasiveness by 34, mana regeneration by 23 and spell crit rating by 154. Lololololol.


----------



## R22

Well I'm a little ol' INFJ type 4, but when I am angry, I am very much like the incredible hulk like another poster mentioned happens to them. Rarely do I let things get physical, though. I would do it in self defense (and I take martial arts, so I have fighting skills now), and I do go down to my basement and throw things against the wall sometimes, but can contain myself not to get physical with another person. My Father was a crazy rager and one of my goals in life is not to become like that, so that has a lot to do with why I restrain myself. If some a**hole out in public hurt me, I'd probably wouldn't let that go, either, and I'm usually the crazy by-stander who goes off on parents who act like idiots with their kids out in public. :angry:


----------



## Linesky

My anger usually brews under the surface.
May explode unexpectedly when triggered by little things.
People get quiet then. 'Cause they know it's 'For Real'.
But I think I can count these outrages I've had on one hand. 
Plus they don't necessarily need to involve other people, as I tend to walk away from those if it gets out of hand. (meaning; if I need to cool down elsewhere or on my own).
But as I said, happened like less than 10 times during my whole life.

The rest of my "angry" outbursts are like an expression of mixed emotions that aren't pronounced enough, and I'll just go by telling the person(s) that they're being annoying - and why. 
Sometimes this might come out more agressively, sometimes I'm dead calm while expressing it. I mostly seem to have facial expressions along with it though. Adds up for "drama" or absurdity or something, which people enjoy :crazy:. 

----So one of the ways I can see it:
It's like there's a bucket sometimes being filled with water and it suddenly all flows over once it becomes too heavy to hold.
As long as there isn't too much water filled, I don't have enough reason to really passionately flow over (*wave in your face*), and the bucket with water might just shudder a little once in a while but that's nothing serious. 

--->
'Still waters run deep', does this fit it? 
I wonder how this is opposed to Fiery people. 
Are they easy to trigger explosively but easy to get settled and calm again? Do they go on-off, very frequently?
(funnily enough mom compared me to Fire a few times as well, besides water then. but I need to work out that perspective still. Elements can be used as metaphors for several reasons.)


----------



## HollyGolightly

I get angry on a regular basis but I don't know how to express it. So it's quite simply suppressed...which isn't healthy, I know. But I was always discouraged from showing negative feelings as a child and because I wanted to be a good girl and please my parents I wouldn't express them. I've never actually lost my temper (well I have whilst defending others but not when defending myself). I tend to let things go, well pretend to let them go...because I feel foolish when I get angry and I feel that there is no point. I went through a phase where I tried to stand up for myself a bit more, and I told my mom about it and she said: "Well those people are probably laughing at you when you lose your temper. Your just not scary. They probably have a good laugh about you." So ever since then I keep it to myself. If someone has bothered me I will act unemotional and walk away. But that leads people to think I'm a weirdo with no feelings.
So am I strong when I get angry? I remain even tempered, but that is not because I am strong. That is because I'm too weak to lose it. I just can't do it. It's something I need to work on. I know how to defend, I defend others on a daily basis so why can't I do it for myself? And it's not just defending myself, I just don't really voice how I feel about things anymore...even if I really disagree with something. It's really unhealthy and it's not me.....majorly need to work on it.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

When angry, I become stronger than even my brother, and he's six in taller than me.


----------



## Stars

renia22 said:


> Well I'm a little ol' INFJ type 4, but when I am angry, I am very much like the incredible hulk like another poster mentioned happens to them. Rarely do I let things get physical, though. I would do it in self defense (and I take martial arts, so I have fighting skills now), and I do go down to my basement and throw things against the wall sometimes, but can contain myself not to get physical with another person. My Father was a crazy rager and one of my goals in life is not to become like that, so that has a lot to do with why I restrain myself. If some a**hole out in public hurt me, I'd probably wouldn't let that go, either, and I'm usually the crazy by-stander who goes off on parents who act like idiots with their kids out in public. :angry:


Yikes! You're one tough lady! I ain't gonna mess with you. I can relate to some of the things you said. Here's another thing: it seems like the INFP stereotype is someone who needs to learn to be assertive enough to face the world. But for me it seems like I always have to stop being so loud and assertive in social situations and it's the other people who usually have to step up to me. Maybe toughness is in my nature. I am a SX subtype on the Enneagram after all. I have a SX 3 and a SX 5 as friends, and both of them seem to be a little too assertive and in your face at times too.


----------



## Nym

True story, I was angry once and lifted a bus... not bragging or anything just stating fact.


----------



## TurranMC

HollyGolightly said:


> I get angry on a regular basis but I don't know how to express it. So it's quite simply suppressed...which isn't healthy, I know. But I was always discouraged from showing negative feelings as a child and because I wanted to be a good girl and please my parents I wouldn't express them. I've never actually lost my temper (well I have whilst defending others but not when defending myself). I tend to let things go, well pretend to let them go...because I feel foolish when I get angry and I feel that there is no point. I went through a phase where I tried to stand up for myself a bit more, and I told my mom about it and she said: "Well those people are probably laughing at you when you lose your temper. Your just not scary. They probably have a good laugh about you." So ever since then I keep it to myself. If someone has bothered me I will act unemotional and walk away. But that leads people to think I'm a weirdo with no feelings.
> So am I strong when I get angry? I remain even tempered, but that is not because I am strong. That is because I'm too weak to lose it. I just can't do it. It's something I need to work on. I know how to defend, I defend others on a daily basis so why can't I do it for myself? And it's not just defending myself, I just don't really voice how I feel about things anymore...even if I really disagree with something. It's really unhealthy and it's not me.....majorly need to work on it.


The problem is you take your anger and do nothing about it. Basically when you get angry you have three alternatives:

1. Do something about it.
2. Take your anger and let it go.
3. Take your anger and let it rage inside you.

You are doing #3, which is the worst of the bunch. I would say you are strongest if you could control your anger enough that you could simply let it go, but its better to break something then to just let it dwell inside you I think.


----------



## HollyGolightly

TurranMC said:


> The problem is you take your anger and do nothing about it. Basically when you get angry you have three alternatives:
> 
> 1. Do something about it.
> 2. Take your anger and let it go.
> 3. Take your anger and let it rage inside you.
> 
> You are doing #3, which is the worst of the bunch. I would say you are strongest if you could control your anger enough that you could simply let it go, but its better to break something then to just let it dwell inside you I think.


I hate to admit it but you are right


----------



## shacklesofreality

I rarely get angry anymore (maybe once every 2-3 months). I just generally stay chilled out and mellow, but I used to have serious anger problems, and would all too often take it out physically. It's not something I'm proud of, because I hurt people, and is one of the main reasons I now control it so well now. Anger does get the adrenaline flowing, and increases your strength quite a bit. I know i've, regrettably, knocked several peoples teeth out in rage. Luckily that's all in the past now. I don't ever get angry anymore unless someone really hurts someone I really love. Even then I generally tend to resolve it civily. I'm really glad I've changed, because I never want to hurt anyone, and anger is such a load on your back.


----------



## The Proof

I wouldn't know, I never got angry


----------



## N^G

WickedQueen said:


> Again, excuse me for any spelling mistake.
> 
> -----
> About 3-4 years ago when I was in college, I used to take a train to and from my university. One day, when I'm on the train (sitting quietly and reading Harry Potter novel), there were 3 male teenagers (about 15-16 y.o) came in and suddenly started a fight to each other. Student fight. Brutally scary.
> 
> Other people on the compartment screamed and move aside, didn't want to interrupting the fight and got beaten. But I sat still and keep reading.
> 
> Well, at some point, the two teenagers move closer to my seat, and one of them accidentally thrusted my face with his elbow. And I was like, "Okay. That hurts."
> 
> I put aside my HP and my bag, stand up, and fights back. Less than 10 minutes, I made one boy fainted, one boy snuggled on the floor with broken nose, and another one flew away (literally) to another compartment.
> 
> I get back to my seat and continued reading, got embarrased a little bit when people looked at me like I'm an evil android.
> -----
> 
> I noticed that on regular situation, I'm not that powerful. I can't even kill a cockroach. But when I get angry, it's like my body doubled its power into specific strength, which can be very creepy for most people.
> 
> Is this an ESTJ character? Can you relate to it with similar experience?


I'm like the HULK!!!! (apologies if anyone has done this one already)


----------



## Kysinor

I rarely get angry; but when I do; it is not a pleasant sight. I usually load anger in me until it becomes so big that it explodes. It requires somebody to trigger it; which could happen if I'm in an irritated mood and somebody happen to annoy me far too much. I'm trying to suppress it so much but ironically my anger outburst trigger when I can't suppress it anymore and I flip out like crazy. 

Even when angry I do everything not to direct it at others; it's total chaos inside of me. Usually I seek objects (not living things) that aren't easy to destroy / damage and hit such object repeatable to the point I am actually hurting myself and it's not until I actually get the idea that I do so that I stop for a moment; regain my energy and proceed to next object while attempting to take control of my anger. Pain is reduced also; my vision becomes blurred. 

Fortunately, my outburst does not last long as I do everything to actually stop it if it happens. But damn do I regret it afterwards if I happened to harm somebody; in some kind of way; usually if not always in non-physical way. I usually find ways to apologize to such person; even if I didn't hurt him or her; and I get hectic and I think "What have I done?"; and then I proceed to control myself to actually not beat myself up for it. These processes is like playing pinball with my emotions. 

For each day I manage to get better at controlling myself and find ways to prevent it; but I do miss my anger explosions sometimes; as it brings me alive in some kind of way. It's like that with any sort of extreme emotion; including crying for example. I always find ways to actually kill my emotions; and I always wonder why emotions should create so many consequences just to be felt. Soon; I can't experience rage like this or cry again. Why does it has to be like this I wonder; I feel like it's a constant inner turmoil; a fight against myself but when I actually think I'm conquering myself; I notice that I defeat myself instead.


----------



## skycloud86

Back in my teens and when I was less of an I, if I got angry I would chuck things around and I did break quite a few things. Now if I get angry, I normally work the anegr out in far more healthier ways.


----------



## EmpathicSoul

I wouldn't say strong, but rather stubborn. If I am angry in the right way I will never give up no matter what. Although becoming truly angry like that hasn't happened in a LOOONG time.


----------



## addle1618

This strong:









If the joke has been done my bad :wink:


----------



## Angel

I feel angry sometimes, but I don't resort to violence unless it's absolutely necessary. In fact, it's never necessary. I just give them my most evil INTJ glare I can muster and that always sends the message. 

I was once unfortunate enough to get photographed while the "evil eye" was in effect. I looked like some kind of angry crazed shooter, like a guy who writes a manifesto or something and then shoots a bunch of people for no reason. Or maybe more like a rabid starving wolf about to tear someone's throat out.


----------



## Neon Knight

Scarily dangerous once upon a time, but I don't know about strong, anger helped for weight training though. Thankfully no one has provoked me in recent years. I'm not proud of what I have done exactly, but not ashamed either.


----------



## sprinkles

Strong enough to hit my uncle's heavy bag in his garage, bare handed, with enough force that it can be heard down the road. It sounds like the fucking garage is exploding. 

Even though I'm small I know how to use full body power. That's with a close in straight punch, not even a full body 'boxing style' hook that is so popular with some people.


----------

